

Julia 0.3 Release Candidate 1 - DocSavage
https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/releases/tag/v0.3.0-rc1

======
mthomas
Release notes here:
[https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/blob/v0.3.0-rc1/NEWS.md](https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/blob/v0.3.0-rc1/NEWS.md)

